# We're all going on a Polish adventure



## jodesya

Hey guys, I've recently booked a holiday to Poland and I want to say in Polish. We're all going on a Polish adventure. All I know is the words for Polish (Polska) and adventure (przygoda)... well I think that's right.
And also I'm looking for a good Polish language learning books for beginners/tourists. I want to be able to ask simple questions while I am there but written down it looks impossible to pronounce so I am looking for one with a phonetic guide if anybody knows of a good one.

Dziękują


----------



## Thomas1

jodesya said:


> Hey guys, ive recently booked a holiday to Poland and i want to say in Polish... we're all going on a Polish adventure... all i know is the words for polish (polska) and adventure (przygoda)... well i think that's right.
> And also Im looking for a good polish language learning books for beginners/tourists. I want to be able to ask simple questions while i am there but written down it looks impossible to pronounce so i am lookin for one with a phonetic guide if anybody knows of a good one.
> 
> Dziękują


Hi,

Does _go on a Polish adventure_ imply _go on an adventure trip through Poland_? If not what do you have in mind please?


Thanks,
Tom

PS: 
Polish - polski
Polska - Poland


----------



## jodesya

It pretty much means that yes; as in it's an adventure because we havent been before...i could have just said we're going on a polish trip for example. It's a joke between my friends and I.
Thanks


----------



## .Jordi.

Actually, _polish _could mean _polska_, just like in your example:

a polish adventure = polska przygoda



Cheers guys


----------



## jodesya

Thanks a lot  And do you know of any good language books for learning Polish? I'd like to be able to say a few things while I'm there so I don't feel so ignorant!


----------



## Jana337

From the resources collection:

http://www.meetpoland.com/learnpolish/meetings-and-greetings.html - for tourists (with audio files but you need to register for free to be able to listen to them)
http://www.transparent.com/languagepages/Polish/FSPolish.htm - audio files with vocabulary for tourists
http://forum.wordreference.com/showpost.php?p=335729&postcount=5

You can find an online course with audio in the resources, too. But if you just need a few tourist phrases, the above will do, I think.


----------



## jodesya

Thanks a lot to everyone for your help and I apologise for my bad writing, I always forget to write properly in here and I realise it's not very good for those learning English!


----------



## Thomas1

Thanks for your anwer.


jodesya said:


> It pretty much means that yes; as in it's an adventure because we havent been before...i could have just said we're going on a polish trip for example. It's a joke between my friends and I.
> Thanks


In that case you could say:
_Czeka nas duża przygoda w Polsce._
[literary]A big adventrue is awaiting us in Poland.
or simply:
_Wszyscy jedziemy na wycieczkę do Polski._
We are all going on a trip to Poland.


.Jordi. said:


> Actually, _polish _could mean _polska_, just like in your example:
> 
> a polish adventure = polska przygoda
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers guys


True point, thanks. 
With one correction, however:
_a Polish adventure = polska przygoda_


Tom


----------

